# Viewpoint House - Surrey - June 2017



## Gromr (Jun 19, 2017)

Cheers to Brewtal for the tip off about this one. Not often you see a house this clean.

*History*

This small 3 bedroom house is set back from the road down a sleepy Surrey road. Driving past you would never see it hidden behind the hedge row.

It seems it's not been abandoned for very long, probably no longer than a few years. Google Streetview shows it as derelict in 2014, but 2008 it looks lived in. The piles of letters that have built up behind the letter box look only a few months old, so I suspect the owner pops in occasionally to collect the post.


*The Explore*

Checked out this house after a tip off from Brewtal and it turned out to be a decent little explore. Set in a very quiet street I had to be careful with the crunchy leaves underfoot not to make myself too obvious the neighbours that were just the otherside of a hedge. 

There isn't too much left inside, although it has a few nice features. To be completely honest it was just a nice sweet little house. I'd quite happily live here if I had the money to buy it and give it some TLC.
Being the area it is in, I'd imagine it would fetch a good sum if it was sold off.


*Photos*









































































Power is still coming into the house.


----------



## smiler (Jun 19, 2017)

Beats me Grom, looks good to go, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Jun 19, 2017)

Very nice Gromr  great set!


----------



## BritishAtHeart (Jun 19, 2017)

This is a very cute little house. I would have to agree, it needs some work but I would also happily live here if given the chance. It looks as if they may be getting ready to do some work as well, with the way the living room floor is. If it were me, I would lay down a laminate or real hardwood.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 19, 2017)

That's a very nice house. I like the large Victorian bath and sink, and the shaving mirror is still there. The power is still available. Could do with a renovate with real wood flooring (Oak) and wood finished kitchen cabinets. That could be my retirement home.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jun 20, 2017)

What a lovely place, I want it!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jun 20, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> I like the large Victorian bath and sink, and the shaving mirror is still there. Could do with a renovate with real wood flooring (Oak) and wood finished kitchen cabinets.



A typical Surrey country cottage probably built in the early 1900's, but the style did carry over until the early 1920's. (I lived in a very similar Surrey cottage in the late 60's and that had been built in 1921.) It has obviously had a typically naff late 50's early 60's update and is undergoing a somewhat similar, out of character makeover now. These places have no DPC and the downstairs floors are tiles laid directly on the earth of the foundations, as in kitchen - no laminate or real wood floors unless DPC and concrete under floor put in place. The bath and lavatory cistern are obviously original, but the basin and tap and lavatory pan are modern items available at any builder's merchants.

Renovating places like this can become a nightmare to do on a tight budget and if the traces of black mold are anything to go by, I suspect hidden snags have taken a big bite out of the budget. Most of the half finished renovations one sees are due to cash flow problems.

Very nice set of images.


----------



## Togitha (Jun 20, 2017)

Yeah as above looks like a well intentioned reno gone a bit slow


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 20, 2017)

Very nice.it is very clean.


----------



## jsp77 (Jun 20, 2017)

I enjoyed that Gromr, looks very nice


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 30, 2017)

Lovely little cottage, I guess with the location its in maybe it will stand a chance and not get pulled down and twenty new flats pop up overnight.

Intriguing old cistern on that toilet...funny what you can see with a fisheye lol


----------

